# Fredrik Thordendal FTM33



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 4, 2017)

New Model confirmed in EU catalog 
FTM33

link : https://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/catalogo-ibanez-2017-compressed


----------



## runbirdman (Jan 4, 2017)

That things going to cost a fortune for an Indonesian made guitar. Fantastic specs there's just no way I'm gonna shell out 1800+ for a non-prestige Ibanez.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh it's likely no surprise the price tag will be higher than everyone wants. I want one and this one will likely be a rare one in the future so I'll just bit the bullet on the price tag. Love the retro-looking shape to it.


----------



## oniduder (Jan 4, 2017)

meh


----------



## Thrashman (Jan 4, 2017)

holy neck diving jesus, that is amazing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 4, 2017)

I want one. Now.


----------



## vick1000 (Jan 4, 2017)

At least it comes with a .74 set stock, even if it's only 27".


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 4, 2017)

Part of me wants to love this. Then the other part that says "Bills. House down payment. Food. You'll never play it because you like 28 inch scale " 

I'm sure when they eventually go on closeout if it is a good price and it is a tax season then it will be a hard maybe.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2017)

Eh, not super into it. Why? I'm still hating rosewood.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jan 5, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Eh, not super into it. Why? I'm still hating rosewood.


I'm tired of pretending brown rosewood looks good on black Ibanezes. I wont do it any more. After today I am a new man and will stand up for my wood.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2017)

Wildebeest said:


> I'm tired of pretending brown rosewood looks good on black Ibanezes. I wont do it any more. After today I am a new man and will stand up for my wood.



 Exactly! Brown matches a lot of guitar finishes. Black (and white and read and blue) is not one of them.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 5, 2017)

You'll need some kind of fingers extensions to switch the PUs


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 5, 2017)

I like it. Not as much as the RG M80m or M8M.

Pricing is the issue here. They put the M80m at a great price point. It's almost like they are pushing what they can get away with.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 5, 2017)

There's some pretty great hardware on there to justify a higher cost. I'll be curious to see what the QC is like. I'm still, probably irrationally so, skeptical of Indo guitars.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 5, 2017)

Love the look of it, rosewood and all  

I've never seriously considered getting an 8 for myself since I would likely only cover songs with one (I barely write with a 7 as it is) but if I did, this would be a strong contender since Meshuggah was one of the first bands that made me want to dive beyond 6 strings to begin with


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 5, 2017)

Any MSRP known about this? Because I seriously need this one.

Seriously.


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 5, 2017)

The original guitar has rosewood fingerboard


----------



## squids (Jan 5, 2017)

also it's neck through, which definitely is going to drive that price up. 
wouldn't buy but would definitely like to try one.


----------



## jwade (Jan 6, 2017)

I like that a lot. Odds of ever getting to try one are basically nil though, stores up here are super unlikely to bring any in.


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 6, 2017)

Danukenator said:


> There's some pretty great hardware on there to justify a higher cost. I'll be curious to see what the QC is like. I'm still, probably irrationally so, skeptical of Indo guitars.




I can see why. You hear a few horror stories here and there. But on the whole, they are very well built. Ive loved many indo guitars.

It took me a while to appreciate korean/indonesian guitars. When I was growing up, anything NOT made in the USA or Japan was CRAP.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 6, 2017)

With apologies my thoughts are ..
I have loved Meshuggah guitars up until now. I'm disappointed Fredrik is using something so old-fashioned looking, it seems unsuitable for such a modern innovative band.
The modern headstock and neck looks out of place stuck on a retro body.
The return to a shorter scale is another disappointment, Meshuggah is all about superlong scales and clarity, guitars almost as long as basses.
This is an ergonomic disaster.
It's being done 'because Fredrik has one' not because it's a good idea or a good design.


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 7, 2017)

ixlramp said:


> With apologies my thoughts are ..
> I have loved Meshuggah guitars up until now. I'm disappointed Fredrik is using something so old-fashioned looking, it seems unsuitable for such a modern innovative band.
> The modern headstock and neck looks out of place stuck on a retro body.



Kind of other way around actually. I believe this "modern" headstock was originally designed for the Iceman in the mid 70's. So now the headstock that Ibanez has used for all the 8-string shred machines finally has a body design from the same era. Fredrik's got a knack for the vintage Ibanez guitar and I think to design the first mass produced 8-string that really looks something different than the obvious modern super strat acually displays that innovative thinking.

But yeah, not sure how massive the neck dive is though, haha!


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 7, 2017)

ixlramp said:


> With apologies my thoughts are ..
> The return to a shorter scale is another disappointment, Meshuggah is all about superlong scales and clarity, guitars almost as long as basses.
> This is an ergonomic disaster.
> It's being done 'because Fredrik has one' not because it's a good idea or a good design.



Have you heard their newest album, or seen them live recently? The shorter scale length doesn't make any audible difference 

And until you've tried one out, you're not qualified to talk about the ergonomics. With the huge body and 22 fret neck, I'd wager there's less neck-dive than you'd think. Fred stopped using the first gen iceman customs they had made because of neck dive issues, I doubt he'd settle for that on his current main guitar.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 7, 2017)

ixlramp said:


> With apologies my thoughts are ..
> I have loved Meshuggah guitars up until now. I'm disappointed Fredrik is using something so old-fashioned looking, it seems unsuitable for such a modern innovative band.
> The modern headstock and neck looks out of place stuck on a retro body.
> The return to a shorter scale is another disappointment, Meshuggah is all about superlong scales and clarity, guitars almost as long as basses.
> ...



Hm I like retro body styles. I wish more companies would make retro 8 strings. Tired of super strats


----------



## PietVanPiet (Jan 7, 2017)

I think i just wet myself.

Curious what the price tag for this one will be (i suppose somewhere between an eye ball and a kidney)


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 7, 2017)

I personally dig the body style. It's not for everyone in terms of ergonomics, but it's more interesting to me personally, but I just wish they could offer these models with better quality than Indonesian. For me it's Prestige or bust when it comes to Ibby.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't mind it being Indo at all. I've owned (and sold) a couple of indo Ibanez guitars, but that had nothing to do with their quality.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jan 7, 2017)

Not an 8 string player but I've loved his stoneman shape for so long I'll adapt.


----------



## I Shot JR (Jan 7, 2017)

"FTM" Future Thordendal Machine?


----------



## BillCosby (Jan 7, 2017)

Fredrik Thordendal Meshuggah, most likely.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 8, 2017)

The model shown has TT frets, I don't want to know the cost XD


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 8, 2017)

So glad to see the fixed EDGE


----------



## vick1000 (Jan 8, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> The model shown has TT frets, I don't want to know the cost XD



Where do you see TT frets?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 8, 2017)

Post #17 here.


----------



## endmysuffering (Jan 8, 2017)

vick1000 said:


> Where do you see TT frets?



https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=B72ZvE6bOOg
at around 2:30

It's a custom shop however, not a production model.
Beware the guy working with premier guitars is very annoying and keeps interrupting the tech in attempt to make himself seem knowledgeable.


----------



## vick1000 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah, that's a comlpletely different guitar, 100% custom.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 9, 2017)

ixlramp said:


> With apologies my thoughts are ..
> I have loved Meshuggah guitars up until now. I'm disappointed Fredrik is using something so old-fashioned looking, it seems unsuitable for such a modern innovative band.


Nice opinion you've got there.



ixlramp said:


> The modern headstock and neck looks out of place stuck on a retro body.


There seems to be a current trend of many guitarists returning to classic, recognizable aesthetics and using guitars that have a traditional (or "retro" as you put it) Strat or Tele or Les Paul look - not just in shape, but also in control layout, hardware, pickguards, etc.

Fredrik is still doing something different here. The guitar is a modernized hybrid of the typical Ibanez-Meshuggah features along with just enough of the Explorer-Firebird shape for it to be recognizable.

As for the headstock, I agree that it doesn't particularly match the body aesthetically. But, Ibanez throws that headstock on all of their 8-string and 9-string guitars. No alternatives.



ixlramp said:


> The return to a shorter scale is another disappointment, Meshuggah is all about superlong scales and clarity, guitars almost as long as basses.


The 27" scale length will probably sell on the market. It still seems to be the current desired scale length for many players.

Even so, with the proper strings and tension, you won't be able to tell any difference between the 27" of the Stoneman and the 29.4" of the M8M or M80M. Give a listen to Meshuggah's newest record that came out last year.

I do find it odd that when the M8M was first released, Fredrik and Marten said that they chose the 29.4" scale length after years of research and experimentation with various scale lengths. They found that 29.4" was their perfect length. - I guess that statement was bullsh*t. 

With that said, Meshuggah have never been specifically about super-long scale lengths. In the early days, they still tuned down, but they used 7-strings and 8-strings with standard scale lengths. Sure, they used a 29.4" scale length on the M8M and M80M models, but that's not really anything extraordinary or impressive when there are production guitars on the market from various companies that have longer scale lengths (30", 31", 32", etc.) and that can be bought by anyone.



ixlramp said:


> This is an ergonomic disaster.


Nothing about any of Meshuggah's guitars is ergonomic. Nothing about the M8M and the M80M was ergonomic.



ixlramp said:


> It's being done 'because Fredrik has one' not because it's a good idea or a good design.


The model is being released because it will probably sell. Nothing to do with it being a "good idea" or a "good design". Based on the sales of the M80M, Ibanez is willing to take the risk - especially since they are putting such a heavy emphasis on pushing the Premium series models in 2017.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 9, 2017)

> Fredrik is still doing something different here. The guitar is a modernized hybrid of the typical Ibanez-Meshuggah features along with just enough of the Explorer-Firebird shape for it to be recognizable.



you forget to lower horn from the Iceman  reason why the "man" in Stoneman" 



> As for the headstock, I agree that it doesn't particularly match the body aesthetically. But, Ibanez throws that headstock on all of their 8-string and 9-string guitars. No alternatives.



I do think it fits pretty well with the design. Also I dont get why sudenly all the talk about the headstock. This si the traditional headstock shape of Ibanez since (I have no idea when). Difference is that 8 tunning pegs on a row becomes too big, so they decided with the 4+4 option for 8 strings, which not only looks better, but fits this design way better, just like the Iceman 3+3 config

And yeah you are right, this is Ibanez, you got this headstock, thats pretty much it. But if it looks good why change it 



> I do find it odd that when the M8M was first released, Fredrik and Marten said that they chose the 29.4" scale length after years of research and experimentation with various scale lengths. They found that 29.4" was their perfect length. - I guess that statement was bullsh*t.



not necessary. Yes it was true in the past, but who knows after that many years of playing with a 29.4" scale guitar, maybe they reach a point where they say "uugghh enough", so they give it a try again to smoething smaller and though "hey, this it aint that bad as I remember, my wrist feels better, not much stretch" 

we all change our taste and keep evolving. Why they cant do it too? What I liked 4 years ago is far different from what I like today, and for prob I would like in 4 years. Same reason why I cant understand why people are happy to be on a 3 year waiting list for a custom



> The return to a shorter scale is another disappointment, Meshuggah is all about superlong scales and clarity, guitars almost as long as basses.


----------



## efx1138 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think the main reason for the shorter scale nowadays is comfort more than anything. Mårten's been hurting in the shoulder which he said was one of the reasons he got a 28-inch version of the M8M. I have an M8M myself and while it's a wonderful instrument I can totally see why playing them onstage for as long as they have that it would wear on you.


----------



## philkilla (Jan 9, 2017)

People seem to forget the guys in Meshuggah are pretty close to 50 years old; there's a lot of wear and tear on their bodies from traveling/touring for literal generations.

That being said if you take a look at AVH you can find where Allen has identified and resolved prior "neck dive" issues with their first runs of the Stoneman.

I'd be willing to bet Ibanez took their suggestions and ran with them...since ya know, they've taken pretty much every other innovation from LACS and eventually turned them into production guitars for us regular people.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 9, 2017)

it'll be a burly guitar even with a 27" scale. Considering how heavy some 6 string explorers are I'd be happy if the stoneman guitars average 8-9 lbs. Not exactly lightweight but plenty fine for me personally.


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 9, 2017)

A very interesting article about the first prototype

http://avhguitarrepair.com/the-meshuggah-guitar-archive/new-fredriks-2012-ibanez-lacs-stoneman-prototype/


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 9, 2017)

I Shot JR said:


> "FTM" Future Thordendal Machine?


Fredrik Thordendal Model, the M in every Ibanez signature guitar stands for model


----------



## skeeballcore (Jan 10, 2017)

Tag for when price becomes available


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 11, 2017)

Hope it's not too pricey  I really want this


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jan 12, 2017)

Meh.
It's ok.
I'd rather have another M80M.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2017)

NorCal_Val said:


> Meh.
> It's ok.
> I'd rather have another M80M.



Cool. Then buy one.


----------



## bnzboy (Jan 12, 2017)

I would love to try it. Hopefully no neck dive though. I am thinking the price tag would be somewhere around 2K? I am sure we will find out more details from Namm


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ikebe Gakki price 217.500 JPY = 1.924,88 USD
and yes........................ is made in Indonesia


http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/497529


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 17, 2017)

guitargeorge1 said:


> Ikebe Gakki price 217.500 JPY = 1.924,88 USD
> and yes........................ is made in Indonesia



yeah... I don't know if it's worth it at 2 grand. If it was 1500 or less like an m80m then maybe.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 18, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah... I don't know if it's worth it at 2 grand. If it was 1500 or less like an m80m then maybe.



I'm assuming the street price will most likely change it around $1500, much like the m80m. (Speculation) which I would say it isn't too bad since you're getting 2 lundgrens + the custom stoneman shape + neck thru (if that's your thing). 


My main concern is whether or not I'll miss having 24 frets, as it is only 22 I think?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul McAleer said:


> I'm assuming the street price will most likely change it around $1500, much like the m80m. (Speculation) which I would say it isn't too bad since you're getting 2 lundgrens + the custom stoneman shape + neck thru (if that's your thing).
> 
> 
> My main concern is whether or not I'll miss having 24 frets, as it is only 22 I think?



I'd probably pay 1500 though a lot of that depends on how this first batch turns out. Hopefully Ibanez has their .... together and won't repeat what happened with the m80m when it first came out.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 18, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'd probably pay 1500 though a lot of that depends on how this first batch turns out. Hopefully Ibanez has their .... together and won't repeat what happened with the m80m when it first came out.



I feel like if there is a huge demand for it and they're trying to meet that demand before the release of it. I'd bet they're bound to be a lemon or 2. I personally would take the gamble for it, the worst thing that could happen is that you have use some return policy and get another one and wait a bit longer.


----------



## LordHar (Jan 19, 2017)

http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_detail17.php?year=2017&area_id=3&cat_id=1&series_id=21&data_id=387&color=CL01


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Its real ...........................


----------



## Decipher (Jan 19, 2017)

guitargeorge1 said:


> Its real ...........................


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Check 4:45 min


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50N_QRdzIpg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BryanM7 (Jan 19, 2017)

List price is 2666. Retail should be ~2k. Kind of a lot for an indo. I've been waiting for this one for a while so I might end up getting it.


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Meshuggahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 20, 2017)

BryanM7 said:


> List price is 2666. Retail should be ~2k. Kind of a lot for an indo. I've been waiting for this one for a while so I might end up getting it.




I'll have to put more thought on this now, after seeing that price. Part of me really wants this for sure though.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 20, 2017)

Paul McAleer said:


> I'll have to put more thought on this now, after seeing that price. Part of me really wants this for sure though.



Likewise. I really wanted this, but this'll probably be around 1900. Not sure I'm willing to lay down that kind of money for it.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm definitely getting one. Too unique to pass it up.


----------



## Rezamatix (Jan 21, 2017)

I played this at NAMM today. its ....ing awesome. I'm getting one asap. Adorama has them available for pre order.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 21, 2017)

Rezamatix said:


> I played this at NAMM today. its ....ing awesome. I'm getting one asap. Adorama has them available for pre order.



Can you compare it to the m80m at all?


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jan 21, 2017)

Rezamatix said:


> I played this at NAMM today. its ....ing awesome. I'm getting one asap. Adorama has them available for pre order.


How much was the price?If I ever get an 8 string,I'd probably get one.It looks like a riff monster.


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 21, 2017)

More pics


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 22, 2017)

guitargeorge1 said:


> More pics



Yeah thats not helping my gas!


----------



## jovima69 (Jan 23, 2017)

I like it. \../


----------



## Icarusnic (Feb 1, 2017)

That looks sick. Saw it also in a Namm Video.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 4, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Eh, not super into it. Why? I'm still hating rosewood.



there was a time i would have liked this


----------



## Lada The Great (Feb 9, 2017)

I wonder if the pickguard is plastic or highly polished metal? My Apex 20 has similar pickguard and it's plastic.


----------



## stinkoman (Feb 10, 2017)

I love the classic ibanez logo on the truss rod cover. Looks like they will be available 4/7/17 for $1999. If the neck dive isn't bad, I might consider it, but that price is a bit much for me. Maybe look for a used one in the future.


----------



## heathenhotel (Feb 11, 2017)

This thing is SEXXXXXXXXXXY. I want one immediately but as mentioned before, there's literally ZERO chance that I am spending that kind of money on an Indo-Ibanez.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 14, 2017)

I really dig that shape - too bad it doesn't come in 6 string with a shorter scale length


----------



## stinkoman (Feb 14, 2017)

heathenhotel said:


> This thing is SEXXXXXXXXXXY. I want one immediately but as mentioned before, there's literally ZERO chance that I am spending that kind of money on an Indo-Ibanez.



I understand about drawing a line on things and with you about the cost on an indo Ibanez, but I think its just kind of a sign of the times. I won't be surprised if a lot Premiums start getting up there in price in the future. Though this model has some exceptional features , I think part of the reason for the cost. Mexican Fenders are getting more expensive as well and hear the same thing over on fender forums. $1,299 for a Mexican Troy Van Leeuwen Jaguar.

If the Tosin model had a price and release date already, i'd might have consider funding part of this as a tax splurge.


----------



## MoonJelly (Feb 14, 2017)

I've tried a few Premiums including a JEM woody and and Iron label FF recently, found nothing wrong with them. 4 or 5 years ago that would not have been the case...I think the Indo factory has stepped up their QC in recent years, and that's why we're starting to see the prices hike up on Indo stuff. It's justified as long as they deliver on the construction, setup, finish etc. The woody in particular is very tempting, even at $1700.


I'd take some of these Indo-made Ibanez at $1500, over any $1500 Gibson I've seen


----------



## Icarusnic (Feb 15, 2017)

This thing looks so dope. I have to try it out on next MusikMesse


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Feb 28, 2017)

New add in the Ibanez site


----------



## jwade (Mar 8, 2017)

$2,515 at Long & McQuade, would have to pay in full for them to bring one in. No chance for refund. Lame. Doubtful this will ever be in stores here anywhere, would've loved to try one.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jul 11, 2017)

The only review out there afaik


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 11, 2017)

interesting it seems it doesnt have any neck dive. Weird as my Iceman STM-1 has stupid crazy neck dive when standing up, sitting down is fine tho


----------



## Basilisk (May 21, 2018)

I recently got one and did this playthrough. Sounds absolutely brutal!


----------



## Gravy Train (May 21, 2018)

Basilisk said:


> I recently got one and did this playthrough. Sounds absolutely brutal!



Please do an NGD for this! I haven't seen anything on this beast since it's release and I'm sure others are just as curious!


----------



## cardinal (May 21, 2018)

Yes please! These things looks so cool. If they’re actually built well, I’m probably on board for one.


----------



## xcertik (Jan 17, 2019)

Basilisk said:


> I recently got one and did this playthrough. Sounds absolutely brutal!



Hi! Could you please share some details, how is string action there, how many mm over of 12 or 14 fret?


----------

